# PostgreSQL Verbindung kommt nicht zu stande



## stetabar (17. Aug 2007)

Hallo, versuche jetzt seit gestern krampfhaft die Verbindung zu meinem PostgreSQL-Server über JAVA aufzubauen.


```
public void initDB(){

 //treiber laden
  
  String driver = "org.postgresql.Driver";

 try 
 	  { 
 	    Class.forName(driver).newInstance(); 
    	System.out.println("Class Loaded.\n");
 	  } 
 catch (Exception e) 
      { 
         System.out.println("Treiber nicht geladen!"); 
         e.printStackTrace(); 
      }

 //verbindung herstellen

 try 
 {  
    conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:postgresql://" + dbHost + ":" + dbPort + "/" + dbName  , user , passwd);
    System.out.println("Connection done.");
 } 
 catch(SQLException sqle) 
 {     
 	conn_Output = "jdbc:postgresql://" + dbHost + ":" + dbPort + "/" + dbName + ","+ user+ ","+ passwd;
        System.out.println(conn_Output);
 	System.err.println("Error message: " + sqle.getMessage()); 
 }
}
```

Also bei meinen MySQL-Verbindungen klappt das immer so. Hab den Treiber ersetzt und die Connection angepasst...

Weiß echt nich weiter.
Bekomme beim try von "verbindung herstellen" den Fehler:



> Error message: Protokollfehler.  Die Sitzung konnte nicht gestartet werden.



weiß vielleicht jemand, woran das liegen könnte???

Danke


----------



## ms (17. Aug 2007)

Läuft die Datenbank?
Kannst du dich mit psql oder einem anderen Tool verbinden?


----------



## stetabar (17. Aug 2007)

die DB läuft und ich kann mit dem admintool auf die DB zugreifen...

hab

postgresql-8.2-506.jdbc4.jar

in den ordner lib/ext geschoben

verwende die postgresql version 8.2.4


----------



## stetabar (17. Aug 2007)

hab den fehler gefunden und schäme mich auch ein wenig...  

also wenn der port nicht stimmt, kann auch nix gehen...

aber danke für die hilfe...


----------

